# glock 22 convert to 9mm



## bowhunt4fun (Nov 5, 2007)

ok I have some articles implying its pretty simple and cheap to convert glock calibers!? I would like to know if I can convert my model 22 to a 9mm.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Yes, you can purchase conversion barrels in 9mm.

Only takes a minute to switch... Take slide off... Remove spring, guide and barrel... Replace with new barrel...

Barrels run $100 and up, 9mm mags around $25.....


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

Or, If you want more power, you can convert to a .357 SIG.


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

Where can you find Glock barrels? And are they Glock original parts?
tb


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cach...e+wolf+glock+barrels&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=us

Lone wolf


----------



## bowhunt4fun (Nov 5, 2007)

thank you guys im totally going to do this...if anyone knows of someone that has a 9mm for sale let me know.

Thanks


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Check out topglock.com they have a sale going on..www.topglock.com/catalog/barrels_stormlake.htm


----------

